# In need of basic advice please!



## Soosie (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi
Just joined this forum about 30minutes ago!
Husband & I plan to move to inland Malaga May 2014 - we already have a villa there which we have had for approx. 10 years but until now have rented it out for short term summer lets.
We both plan to retire (he'll be 63, I'm 57 so not state pensionable age yet), sell our house in the UK which is easier to sell than the Villa, and move over to enjoy some better quality of life! We plan to live off any money we make from our UK house sale + my NHS pension until we get our UK state pension (him in 3 years, me in 9 years).

We already have a NIE number from when we bought the house, but would be very grateful for some basic up to date advice on other things we need to be getting on with to try to make our move and integration smooth. I had some Spanish lessons a few years ago, but obviously we both plan to have some in Spain when we get settled. 

I'm especially interested in health care as he has Diabetes and therefore needs regular medication and medical monitoring.
Also any recommended removal people. We're culling our belongings here!! and are seriously looking at whether it's worth moving furniture, or replacing it, especially IKEA type stuff.
Can we import some favourite plants?
And anything else you have experienced yourselves when you made the big step to move!
Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Soosie said:


> Hi
> Just joined this forum about 30minutes ago!
> Husband & I plan to move to inland Malaga May 2014 - we already have a villa there which we have had for approx. 10 years but until now have rented it out for short term summer lets.
> We both plan to retire (he'll be 63, I'm 57 so not state pensionable age yet), sell our house in the UK which is easier to sell than the Villa, and move over to enjoy some better quality of life! We plan to live off any money we make from our UK house sale + my NHS pension until we get our UK state pension (him in 3 years, me in 9 years).
> ...


:welcome:

the rules at the moment are that when you move here you need to register as resident - for that you'll need to prove that you can support yourselves - I imagine you already have a Spanish bank account, so just have some regular transfers to that before you move - you can of course use the money!!

you also have to have healthcare provision - for that, before you move, get in touch with the overseas healthcare team at the DWP & ask about S1 forms - they give you access to state healthcare for up to 2.5 years

I say 'at the moment' because all this is very different to even a year ago, & there are discussions atm which could change all that

so just hang around the forum & get to know us & as soon as we know about the changes, so will you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We priced up the cost of replacing our belongings and the cost of transporting the same, transporting here way out on the edge of the planet (El Hierro), was far cheaper.

At that time we lived in Yorkshire, so we used a firm called, Shires, very professional, all arrived in a container safe and sound.

Yes you can transport plants, the only restrictions that I know about are potatoes to the Canary Isles. I have imported fruit trees from Hampshire.

My health care is now free for both myself and my wife, who is younger than me, this is because I am now an old git, (OAP) and she is my dependent.


----------



## Soosie (Jul 17, 2013)

Where do we have to go to get Residencia? We will be living in Alhaurin el Grande just inland from Malaga.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

If you want any profit on the sale of your UK house not to be taxed in Spain you will need to make sure that you become resident here sometime between July and December.


----------



## 1QT (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello. We used Advanced Moves International to move our furniture over to Spain. They were absolutely fantastic. Nothing to much trouble and their price was far less than any other quote that I received. They are English too and have a depot in the UK and Spain. Even sent me a free moving pack with 20 large boxes, labels, marker pens and packing tape ) Hope that your move goes smoothly and enjoy Spain )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Soosie said:


> Where do we have to go to get Residencia? We will be living in Alhaurin el Grande just inland from Malaga.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



The Ayuntamiento - But I believe there is/or there was a foreigners office in the library

Jo xxx


----------



## Soosie (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks JoJo - do you need to make an appointment, (if so with who) or can you just turn up? What documents do we need to take? Will we need a Spanish speaking friend?!


----------



## Soosie (Jul 17, 2013)

Turtles - why July to December? We're planning to sell in the UK in May 2014


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Soosie said:


> Thanks JoJo - do you need to make an appointment, (if so with who) or can you just turn up? What documents do we need to take? Will we need a Spanish speaking friend?!


Heck, its been a while since we had to do it and we were in Alhuarin de la Torre. I would go to the library/foreigners office and ask - it used to be manned by an english speaking receptionist, who will tell you everything - failing that, maybe ask neighbours???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Heck, its been a while since we had to do it and we were in Alhuarin de la Torre. I would go to the library/foreigners office and ask - it used to be manned by an english speaking receptionist, who will tell you everything - failing that, maybe ask neighbours???
> 
> Jo xxx



is the extranjería in the same building as the ayto, jojo?

it's usually in the national police building....

there's a link in the FAQs thread anyway with addresses


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> is the extranjería in the same building as the ayto, jojo?
> 
> it's usually in the national police building....
> 
> there's a link in the FAQs thread anyway with addresses



I think its different in El Grande. Historically, El Grande had so many Brits that they went to the trouble of building its own special office within the library there (it was even called "The Foreigners Office") - however that was "way back when" - so I dont know these days.

Jo xxxx


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Soosie said:


> Hi
> Just joined this forum about 30minutes ago!
> Husband & I plan to move to inland Malaga May 2014 - we already have a villa there which we have had for approx. 10 years but until now have rented it out for short term summer lets.
> We both plan to retire (he'll be 63, I'm 57 so not state pensionable age yet), sell our house in the UK which is easier to sell than the Villa, and move over to enjoy some better quality of life! We plan to live off any money we make from our UK house sale + my NHS pension until we get our UK state pension (him in 3 years, me in 9 years).
> ...


Is that Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes? Does he do regular blood tests and take insulin?

We've found that we can only get limited quantities of test strips, and they are expensive!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The last time I got some, sugar testing strips cost about €50 for a pack of 50 but it was some time ago because I don't test myself very often - it is too expensive, and the health centre checks me every three months anyway. At the same time, I am checked for BP weight, etc


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Soosie said:


> Turtles - why July to December? We're planning to sell in the UK in May 2014


If that's the case take the long way round to get here. If you arrive before early July 2014 you will be considered tax resident in Spain for 2014 ( more than 183 days total in the country} The Spanish tax man is likely to want capital gains tax paid on any profit you have made selling your UK house. There is a lot about this elsewhere on the forum fairly recently, check it out might save you a lot of money.


----------

